

Have coffee with 50 people - PeterThomson
http://www.peterjthomson.com/2013/09/fifty-coffees.html

======
PeterThomson
This article was inspired by Mark Suster's article:
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/08/15/why-you-
need-t...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/08/15/why-you-need-to-
take-50-coffee-meetings/)

